# Lt2000



## jaycodrake (Sep 9, 2004)

I just got my craftsman club ad, it has the LT2000 with a Kohler Pro Engine 17.5 for $1,179. I have a 1/2 acre to mow and its been way too tough cutting with a push mower 29" at a time. Was wondering what anyone's thoughts and or experience has been with the model. Thanks for everyone's input, I've never had riding mower before so any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jaycodrake
Welcome to TF!
Aside from the size of your land, you also need to think about what you might want to do with the tractor beside cutting grass. The LT2000 will pull a lawn cart or sweeper, but if you want to til a garden or plow snow or pull a plug aerator, you want to look a little further up the line towards a DYT4000 or a GT5000. Just get something you can grow with if you feel like you might want to tackle other projects in the future. Also read the post about "satisfaction gauranteed"


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Jaycodrake, the LT2K is great little machine. I have it's predecessor, theh LTX1000 and am very happy with it. In fact, I was so impressed, my buddy decided to buy an LT2000 for his yard, and he too is very happy.

If your plan is to cut grass and maybe pull a cart, you could not ask for better value. But as Sixchows says, if you're planning any hard gardening, upgrade to the GT or DGT model.

One other thing to consider, I believe the 17.5 Kohler is a 1 lunger. You may want to consider upping size to one of the two cylinder models, they are smoother and quieter. And make sure that the Kohler has the "pressure lube" - look for the automotive type oil filter.

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I've had my LT2K with the Kohler for 3 yrs. Love that Kohler! No smoke, no backfire & it's got 170 hrs on it. I use it to push snow, roll the yard & pull a broadcast spreader. Oh yeah, I also mow with it!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jaycodrake,

I've had mine with a 15.5hp Kohler/auto for 4.5 years now and have had zero problems. The Kohler is strong and starts easily.

I also mow about 1/2 acre with a 2 bin bagger. I have hauled wood, dirt, chips and other items in a 17cft trailer with it. It would loose traction before it bogged the Kohler down. I would highly recommend one.


----------



## jaycodrake (Sep 9, 2004)

Went to Sears today and made the purchase. My LT2000 will be delivered Tuesday. Thanks again for everyone's advice and suggestions. Can't wait to cut grass on Tuesday. 

Jaycodrake


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Congrats! Here's to Tuesday!!:cheers:


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on the new purchase! Be sure to read your manual before having fun :driving:


----------

